# AvPix unlimited



## special ed (Mar 4, 2019)

These are original photos by my friend and I who met in 1955 in Civil Air Patrol and went into the Air Force after high school. Our photos are airshows, museums, static displays and ramp shots. We photoed unusual civil types, airline colors, warbirds and relics. All originals owned by me will be given photo credit as well as those from US archives and others of historical interest.

photos by Landry







.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Tieleader (Mar 4, 2019)

Sweet!


----------



## special ed (Mar 5, 2019)

source: ed- photo by Landry






source: photo by ed

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 5, 2019)

Good pics.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Mar 6, 2019)

C-47B-15-DK in Feb 1960 converted to AC-47D and written off Bien Hoa 13 Dec 1968


















source: ed- photo by Landry

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Mar 6, 2019)

Here are a couple of photos for Shinpachi





Two seat F104






a nice F-86


source: ed - photos by Landry

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Mar 7, 2019)

The through the fence shot is the result of my friend arriving at the airport as the rare Beech Starship was running and about to depart. The second was as it taxied to the runway.











source: ed - photos by Landry

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## P-39 Expert (Mar 7, 2019)

special ed said:


> C-47B-15-DK in Feb 1960 converted to AC-47D and written off Bien Hoa 13 Dec 1968
> 
> View attachment 530931
> 
> ...


Ah, the venerable Gooney Bird. STILL making it's owners money after almost 80 years. Wow.


----------



## special ed (Mar 7, 2019)

A naked BT-13












source: ed - photos by Landry

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 8, 2019)

Some T-6 s from non US lands















Source: ed - photos by Landry

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Mar 8, 2019)

Bi-centennial colors





T-34B


Source: ed - photos by Landry

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 9, 2019)

These next photos are a series from two souvenir photo packs sent home by the uncle of a friend. During his time in the Army Air Force in WW2, these packs of 25 photos, at 25 cents, were available with scenes and aircraft supplied from army photos and produced in 1 1/2" x 2 1/2" prints by the Grogan Photo Service, Inc., Danville, Illinois. Chanute field was at Rantoul, Illinois.













note the two YFM-1s with the very new looking B-23










Source: ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 9, 2019)

source : ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 10, 2019)

source: ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## special ed (Mar 11, 2019)

Source: ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 11, 2019)

Source: ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Mar 11, 2019)

This second photo pack is all period aircraft



























Source: ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 12, 2019)

source: ed's collection

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 12, 2019)

Fastest bomber in the world. Hmmmm.


----------



## special ed (Mar 12, 2019)

The same propaganda as the B-19 is the largest plane in the world.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 12, 2019)

True.


----------



## special ed (Mar 12, 2019)

You Canadians don't blow your own horn often enough the way the Brits, Russians and we do. I continually see aviation programs touting the DeHavilland Comet as the first jet airliner, when real aviation people know the Canadians did it first. Another thing overlooked is Henri Coanda and his ducted fan flights as early as 1910. Of course, the Russians did everything first and the biggest.


----------



## special ed (Mar 12, 2019)

Source: ed's collection


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 12, 2019)

Great photos - the whole lot


----------



## special ed (Mar 12, 2019)

A bit of history, nothing newer than mid 1942 as near as I can tell. Several of the flight line shots are at the same base as the hangar roofs are distinctive. A few more to follow.


----------



## special ed (Mar 13, 2019)

Source: ed''s collection


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Mar 13, 2019)

This is likely the same E model as just above with no meatball. Joe Baugher's site tells us 41-2599 was delivered to Lowery 26 Feb 42, then to 19th BG, then to 43BG, was in battle of Midway and ditched at sea 16 Jan 43.






This is likely the day for the first flight judging by the crowd of workers watching. Most sources say it first flew 14 Feb 42 but some say 26 Mar 42.



source: ed's collection


----------



## special ed (Mar 14, 2019)

Blues #8 R7V-1 or C-121J (PM = post Mcnamara) 






R5D-3 Bu No 56500 ex USAF 42-72533 NAS New Orleans { note the brace to hold the tail up-- just like my models}







C-119G







C-123B-9-FA 54-0674 conv to C-123K and may still exist somewhere as N38



source: ed-photos by Landry


----------



## newst (Mar 14, 2019)

As has been stated above a number of the aircraft photographs were taken at the same location, the Selfridge Army Airfield on Lake St. Claire in Mt. Clemens, MI. They are 28701: P-35, 28705: P-39D, 28725: P-39D, 28731: P-40B and 28706: P-40B.


----------



## special ed (Mar 15, 2019)

Brazillian C-82


source: ed - photos by Landry


----------



## special ed (Mar 15, 2019)

A civilian P-51D on a cross country with expensive problems.





Blues #6












Source: ed - Photos by Landry

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 16, 2019)

A fairly rare F2H-2P photographed many years ago in Howell park, Baton Rouge Louisiana, had the same condition as the F2H-2P in the Vero Beach, Florida, park -- the cockpit and engine bays filled with concrete to keep it on it's wheels. The Vero Beach acft was rescued and can be seen in the USN museum. This bird is still in Baton Rouge and was rescued by those with less money. It is said to be the only static display positioned on a painted deck as seen below.







Sources: the unrestored from ed - photos by Landry, and the restored from the internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 16, 2019)

source: ed - photos by Landry

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 17, 2019)

source: photos by ed

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 17, 2019)

before the CAF was PC


















source: ed - photos by Landry

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 18, 2019)

source: ed - photos by Landry

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 19, 2019)

Fly past with Blue Angels





The late Bill Fornoff at his hangar in Houma Louisiana


Source: ed _ Photos by Landry

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 20, 2019)

H-21B s/n 52-8691 c/n B.53













This aircraft now displayed at Kirtland AFB museum, New Mexico.



source: ed - photos by Landry

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 20, 2019)

Good stuff.


----------



## special ed (Mar 20, 2019)

A few more of Fornoff's aircraft.
























source: ed - this photo by US Navy


























The N7700C was Bill senior's F8F-2P BuNo 121608 and N700A was son Corky's bought from Grumman (demonstrator, never Navy) G-58B c/n 1262
Fornoff Motor Company was an Oldsmobile dealership and the color was a favorite Oldsmobile color, seen on the Toronado with the Mustang. 

Source: ed - all photos, except the USN credit, are by Boyd Campbell

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 21, 2019)

A "high speed flyby" KB-50J s/n 48-0051 converted by Hayes from B-50D-70-BO


source: ed - photos by Landry

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 21, 2019)

Some Corsairs




















Source: ed - photos by Landry

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 22, 2019)

source" ed - photos by Landry

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Mar 22, 2019)

source: ed - photos by Landry

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 22, 2019)

Bacon for the ramp photo. See below for reason. Attacment 531519.


----------



## at6 (Mar 22, 2019)

special ed said:


> View attachment 531519
> 
> 
> View attachment 531520
> ...


----------



## special ed (Mar 22, 2019)

Glad you like them. I'll find some more T-6 shots.


----------



## at6 (Mar 23, 2019)

special ed said:


> Glad you like them. I'll find some more T-6 shots.


Thank you. I can never get enough of the T-6.


----------



## special ed (Mar 23, 2019)

SNJ-4 mfg 1943 CAF 








Canadian Car and Foundry Harvard Mk IV mfg1952


source: ed - photos by Boyd Campbell

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 24, 2019)

Thank you Ed. The T-6 was the first plane I saw when I was small. Rows of yellow Texans at Stalling Air Force base in Kinston N.C. Circa 1954 or 55. I was 4 or 5 then.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 24, 2019)

Great pics. Thanks for continuing to post.


----------



## special ed (Mar 24, 2019)

Stearman N2S-1 Production dated 1940 although it looks like storage

source: ed - photos from National Archives

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 25, 2019)

This series of photos is remarkable for several reasons. The occasion was the visit of French President Charles De Gaulle to New Orleans at the end of his trip to the US April 22 thru 29. He was in N.O. on the 28-29. He was escorted while in the US by under secretary of state Douglas Dillon. This aircraft is the second of three Boeing VC-137A (s/n 58-6971) built for VIP transport. Completed 7 April 1959, it was accepted in MATS colors 30 May 1960. The dates don't seem to line up as recorded, however these three were assigned to 1298th Air Transport(special missions) sqdn Andrews AFB, Md and deployed to Washington National Airport D.C. June of 1961. They got their blue and white colors we associate with Air Force One (when the pres on board) shortly after these photos. Understand in 1960, airplane nuts did not see swept wing jets often, so this was not only an occasion to see a new Boeing but in USAF colors. The other remarkable thing was the complete lack of security around the official aircraft. It was a different time. John Kennedy was still alive. My friend and I could walk most anywhere at airports except active runways, and photo at will. 























He went back for nite shots. Still limited security. The good old days.















source: ed - photos by Landry

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Mar 25, 2019)

The second day follow up. Note the security is now a plastic chain.















Note the two official French connies in the background.


















source: ed - photos by Landry

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Mar 26, 2019)

Unfortunately, this one crashed and burned many years ago. 


source: ed - photos by Landry

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2019)

Nice shots.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 26, 2019)

Agree.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 26, 2019)

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## special ed (Mar 26, 2019)

Source: ed - photos by Landry

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Mar 27, 2019)

A couple of different B-23s at different times.


source: ed - photos by Landry

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 27, 2019)

Martin T3M-2 VS-1 at Guantanamo Bay 22Mar26. Source: ed - National Archives





Circa 1922 source: ed - National Archives






aircraft of VT-1 2Feb26 source: ed - National Archives photos

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 27, 2019)

This one is for all of you sprue cutters. Photo is from mid 70s and by either Campbell or Weathers





source: ed

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 27, 2019)

Two aircraft from other lands. TheDe Havilland Canada DHC -4 was the AC-1 until 1962, the CV-2 until 1967, the C-7 after 1967. It was always the Caribou, this one s/n 61-2592
c/n 70. The Bristol Britannia G-AOVK stopped at Moisant airport, New Orleans, sometime around OCT 1968, A long way from home.

Source: ed - photos by Landry

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 28, 2019)

Stearman N2S-3 from the old NAS New Orleans, today the campus of the University of New Orleans. Only the smokestack from the old NAS remains. Under the tail of the closest plane we can see Camp Leroy Johnson (army) and to the right, standing out in the lake is Lakefront Airport, still exists today.









A Brewster SB2A-4 visitsthe old NAS New Orleans in 1944






N2S-5 over Pensacola


Source: ed - first four, suspect USN photos, photo five over Pensacola is USN photo



In the first two photos the outlines of the old pre-war roundel insignia can be seen on the right wings of a/c nos 59 and 65.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 28, 2019)

insignia


----------



## special ed (Mar 28, 2019)

Source: ed - photos by Landry, s/n 45-8883 May 1971, exported to Canada 1976.





Ex-Danish PBY-6A 
Source: ed - photo by R. Trimble

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 29, 2019)

Source: ed - photos by Landry

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2019)

Cool shots!


----------



## special ed (Mar 29, 2019)

The last B-36--B-36J-10-CF s/n 52-2827 c/n383 "city of Fort Worth" retired 12FEB59 now @ pima Source: ed - photos by Roy Kelly






FJ-3 source: ed - photo by Roy Kelly











F3H-2N Bu/No 137001 Source: ed - photos by Roy Kelly





B-47E source: ed - photo by ed

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 30, 2019)

Wayne Morris----The only real Hollywood fighter ace. Joined Naval Reserve 1942 credited with 7 kills in the Pacific ( one source says 6 ) came home back to movies. Those of you who like the old B/W movies from the 30s have seen his work.









Will need an assist on these two as photos unmarked. Please confirm who I suspect they are.








These are part of the hero pictures and may help confirm who I think they are.


Source: ed - suspect photos from National archives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Mar 30, 2019)

Some Buffalos - often seen photos




F2A-2





F2A-3





model 339 photo dated 10 FEB 41






Also model 339 B-396










model 339 Mfr photo





model 339





F2A-2 marked RAF official and Naval Aviation Museum



Source: ed's collection -- photos most likely from National Archives

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 31, 2019)

Photo appears to be from newsprint 





Possibly at Wright Pat National Archives photo









Although these two are unmarked I suspect they are 190 cockpit due to German data on rudder pedals (left foot, Right foot), and single control throttle. 
Conformation please. National Archives photos.

source: - ed's collection


----------



## at6 (Mar 31, 2019)

The instrument panels certainly appear to FW-190s.


----------



## special ed (Mar 31, 2019)

This old UC-45J began life as a USAAF AT-7C Navigator S/N 43-33569 in 1944, transferred to USN as SNB-2C Navigator, Re-built as SNB-3E, and again as SNB-5, and finally UC-45J.
These photos taken in 1971 while assigned to NAS New Orleans and all were retired from Navy service 1972. This aircraft is now at The Monroe Historical Aviation Museum, Monroe, LA.

source: ed - photos by Boyd Campbell

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 1, 2019)

P-61C-1-NO





USMC F2T-1 (P-61B) "CAL-DONIO" at M.C.A.S. Miramar, California, 1945. Upper turret removed on P-61A's and first 200 B's






Vindicators and Wildcats 3 DEC 1941






Lockheed 212 demonstrator as built for the Netherlands with British markings and civil registration.


Source: ed's collection - photos from National Archives

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 1, 2019)

Interesting. What's the insignia on the camera plane in the last pic I wonder?


----------



## special ed (Apr 1, 2019)

The Netherlands or Holland. The aircraft they bought went to their East Indies colony and any survivors were captured by the Japanese.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 1, 2019)

I thought the Dutch insignia was an orange triangle.


----------



## special ed (Apr 1, 2019)

Although I don't remember the dates without looking it up, the orange triangle was roughly only during the war years, and went back to the four color post war. Our modelers should remember better. I'll go to wiki, because now you got me wondering when.


----------



## Tieleader (Apr 1, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Tieleader (Apr 1, 2019)

special ed said:


> View attachment 533530
> 
> View attachment 533531
> 
> ...


What's the story with the B-17? One gear down?


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2019)

Lovely shots!


----------



## special ed (Apr 1, 2019)

Tieleader,
The CAF airshow begins with the attack on Pearl Harbor and the B-17 represents an actual occurence when a flight of B-17's arrived during the attack. I think "Tora,Tora,Tora" is still the best Pearl Harbor movie and there is NO CGI. Try to go to a CAF airshow and also see the movie, available on DVD. Although they are all good with lots of flying action, the one I saw that I liked best was at Galveston, Texas, because they used the beginning part over water and around ships. The newspapers claimed some all night bar patrons hearing the planes and the explosions came outside and seeing the Japanese marked planes began yelling "They have come back".

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 1, 2019)

Source: ed - photo by R.Trimble 











Two photos by Roy Kelly












FJ-4B (AF-1E) Bu/No 143538 at NAS NewOrleans photo by Weathers






TV-2 Bu/No 138044 NAS New Orleans photo by Weathers


Source: ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 2, 2019)

A series of photos by Landry of the CAF before they were politically correct.


----------



## special ed (Apr 2, 2019)

The rest of the Politically Incorrect views of the old CAF. Photos by Landry and all in ed's collection.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 2, 2019)

Good ones.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Apr 2, 2019)

Ryan PT-20 official Ryan factory photo





Ryan STM-S2 official Ryan factory photo






Ryan PT-22 official Ryan factory photo






Ryan FR-1 Fireball official Ryan factory photo - note the feathered prop- flying on jet



source: ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 3, 2019)

Curtiss SNC-1 National Archives photo






SNC-1 at Pensacola USN/ national archives photo






N16417 is Curtiss Wright CW-19, model A-19-4, c/n 19R-10 mfg 1937 CAA cert 1/10/39-5/17/40 National archives photo


Source: ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## special ed (Apr 3, 2019)

Curtiss P-36C P&W R-1830-17 engine photo from National Archives






photo from National Archives





photo from National Archives






photo from National Archives






N1276 Curtiss Wright Model Hawk 75 c/n 12327 exported to Chinese Government, Chinese Peoples Republic -- This is likely the Hawk flown by Chennault
photo from National Archives

Source: ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## special ed (Apr 4, 2019)

SBC-3 of VS-3 14 NOV 1938 National Archives photo





SF-1 of VS-3B from U.S.S. Lexington 18 OCT 1934






A photo of Grumman aircraft most likely 1968/ 69 as Blue Angels last flew F-11's 1969 and with the F9F-8T as their solo aircraft.
The FM-2, The F6F-3, and the F8F-2 were locally owned in the New Orleans area. The Bearcat was Bill Fornof's but the FF-1 may be the one on it's way to Pensacola.


Source: ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 5, 2019)

Left: KC-97L at Hayes conversion center
Right: C-97G Hayes conversion to Garrett engines





KC-97L conversions by Hayes with jet pods.
photos by Landry





A4D-2's from NAS New Orleans Bu/No 142901 later to Argentina as A-4P s/n C-246
photo by Weathers









photos USN 



Source: ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 6, 2019)

A flock of Fennecs -- The Fennec was created by the French need to replace their armed/recon T-6's in Algeria. They were able to buy through Pac Aero surplus T-28A's modified to carry guns and munitions. The USAF used the French pattern for their later T-28D-5 ,converted from ex-USN T-28B's, used in Viet Nam and Laos. These Fennecs shown here came back through to the US, and in particular, to New Orleans where, at least five of the eight which were to go on to Haiti, were serviced. Four of these pictured here survived to live in the civilian market, three in the US and one in Canada.





Fennec No. 116 af s/n 51-7533 photo by Boyd Campbell





Fennec no. 124 US s/n 51-7542 photo by Boyd Campbell






Fennec no. 124 again photo by Boyd Campbell






Fennec no. 60 AF s/n 51-3620 photo by Boyd Campbell






Fennec no.60 this photo by Landry






Fennec no. 96 AF s/n 51-3626 (this one now lives in Canada) photo by Boyd Campbell






Fennec no. 111 AF s/n 51-3785 received in New Orleans damaged beyond repair - photo by ed


Source: ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## special ed (Apr 7, 2019)

Thunderbirds at Houma LA airshow 19 APR 1971 - Number four after - Photos by Boyd Campbell







Sikorsky HSS-1N (SH-34J) b/n 148000 c/n 581247 NAS New Orleans -- sent to storage 17-MAY 69





HSS-1 bu/no 139021 c/n 58-119 NAS New Orleans, sent to Viet Nam AF, w/o 21 FEB 71





HUS-1 (UH-34D) bu/no 149354 c/n 581454 NAS New Orleans - to USMC Air-Ground Museum
Photos by Weathers

Source : ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 7, 2019)

This is one outstanding collection of photos, special Ed.



special ed said:


> Another thing overlooked is Henri Coanda and his ducted fan flights as early as 1910.



A few things worth remembering. There's no evidence Coanda flew his ducted fan aircraft, except his own recollection, which is contradictory to say the least, and even then he admitted that he crashed it because it caught fire. Not only that, it was merely a piston engine driving a fan, the thrust from which had a tendency to burn the surrounding fabric, so not a particularly reliable or safe way to power an aeroplane. Not a success in any definition of the term. 

Sorry. Do agree about the propaganda mchine at work during the war in the big countries though, another example is The Wooden Wonder! The Machine the RAF Didn't Want!


----------



## special ed (Apr 7, 2019)

Coanda's theory may not have been very successful as a first flight , but neither was Whittle's as an engine at first. The Wrights had the theory, but successful flights came later. Don't forget that the state of Connecticut acknowledges Gustav Whitehead flew before the Wrights. And, I'm glad you and the members are enjoying the photos. There are a great many, so I will post as long as there is interest. Thank you.


----------



## special ed (Apr 8, 2019)

T-28B's of VT-2 on the transit ramp at NAS N,O.LA. -- photos by Weathers 






T-2C Buckeye b/n 159163, c/n 367-14 of VT-19 at NAS NOLA 2 NOV 1974 sent to storage 23 MAR 2004 -- photo by Weathers






F9F- 8P assigned NAS NOLA -- photo by Weathers





RA-5C assigned NAS NOLA - photo by Weathers

Source: ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## special ed (Apr 8, 2019)

SP-2H's of VP-94 NAS NOLA photoed by Weathers 12 OCT 1972 before tail code LZ on fin




































SP-2H's of VP-94 NAS N.O.LA Photoed by Weathers Aug 1974

source: ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 9, 2019)

In response, Ed, Whittle managed to get his engine to a workable and flyable state, Coanda never did. Also:



special ed said:


> Don't forget that the state of Connecticut acknowledges Gustav Whitehead flew before the Wrights.



Doesn't mean he did actually fly. There's no evidence he did. The Wrights applied that theory you speak of almost immediately by testing wing shapes in a wind tunnel and designing a means of control whilst building gliders and teaching themselves how to fly, and they did this for nearly four years before they built their first powered aircraft. Let's not forget that by the end of 1903 the Wrights had spent more time in the air as glider pilots than Lillienthal, Pilcher and Chanute combined. And we're supposed to accept that Whitehead, out of nowhere, without any evidence of airfoil design, research into control surfaces and their effect on a body in flight, flying gliders or any such like just built a flying machine and successfully flew it?! Hmmm.

Please do continue posting pictures though Ed, they're brilliant.


----------



## special ed (Apr 9, 2019)

The opinions against him was that he didn't have an engine, yet there is photos if him holding a two cylinder engine weighing 80lbs under one arm. In addition, newspsper reports indicate coverage of flight events, including a crash into the second floor of a building. He was a native of Austria, immigrating in 1895, and descendants of his in Austria have flown R/C models of his designs. I'm pulling this up from memory, so those of you interested may want to look for yourselves. Apparently, he left Austria for the freedom in the US to conduct his flight experiments. Whether this all happened as indicated, I can't say as I wasn't there and news reporters being much as they are now, who knows. They do like to report failures. The model 21 is the one in which he is said to have flown. He numbered every project, whether man carrying or not. It is interesting reading.


----------



## special ed (Apr 9, 2019)

I was about to go to the garage and find my books to refresh my memory, when I suddenly remembered this new thing, the internet, so a brief journey there gave much more info. Don't forget, the Smithsonian refused to recognize the Wright's accomplishments until 1941. They had always claimed their own Langley had flown first. so the first Wright flyer was sent to Britain for museum exhibit and only sent and accepted at the Smithsonian because of possible destruction in the bombings. That's why the contract that no other first flight could be accepted, to exclude Langley.


----------



## special ed (Apr 9, 2019)

TF-104G s/n 63-8467 c/n 583D-5777 one of 17 made for W. German AF, used at Luke AFB in USAF mkgs-later sold to Taiwan--photo by Weathers 13 JUL 1974 at NAS NOLA







VC-140B-LM s/n 61-2489 c/n 1329 Jetstar 6, now on display Pima Museum--photo by Campbell on visit by VP Spiro Agnew 1971






F-100F-10-NA s/n 56-3840 c/n 243-116 conv to QF-100F - photo by Weathers at NAS NOLA






Not sharp focus F-102 and T-33A-1-LO from 159th Fla ANG 12 OCT 1972 at NAS NOLA -- Tbird now on display at Jacksonville IAP, Fla
photo by Weathers 






AFRes C-130's parked at ANG ramp Joint Reserve Base (JRB) NewOrleans when it was still NAS NOLA 12 OCT 1972 - photo by Weathers





Two Albatross on their way to Chile - photo by Campbell





A surplus Mohawk with lots of radar used by Dept Interior, Geological survey-- Photo by Campbell

Source: ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 10, 2019)

This series of photos (by Landry) may not seem much today, and especially on this forum with it's international participation, but in Oct 1968 this was a rare chance for a couple of aviation nuts to see and photograph Soviet iron. The USSR had invaded Czechoslovakia and US /Soviet relations were strained. Therefore, when we learned an Mi-8 and then an Mi-10 were in Houma, Louisiana, pictures were required. The May 1968 issue of Flight International let the news out and since each of us went to Houma on business (different companies at different times) it shouldn't be difficult as we checked various airports for photo opportunities as we traveled. The problem we had, was no one had heard of these two choppers. In fact, people we knew at the airport who would know, and knew us well, still claimed ignorance. The purchase of the two copters, we much later learned cost $2 million and had to go through a Dutch dealer. It turns out this Mi-10 is the only one ever exported. Back in 1968 we guessed the USSR must have supplied tech people for training and that was the reason for secrecy. Landry did learn the two aircraft would soon go to Bolivia. The Mi-8 was done with a long lens and the Mi-10 was done with a crap camera in case of confiscation.













































All photos by Landry

Source: ed's collection

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## special ed (Apr 11, 2019)

A-4L's of VC-13 at NAS NOLA 31 MAR 1974 they began as A4D-2N then A-4C now A-4L - no. 355 may be a painter's as there is no A-4 with that number.
Bu/No 145122 was on display at Savannah State College,GA, on loan from Pensacola. 





A-4L Bu/No 147825 was sent to Santa Maria Museum of Flight from Pensacola Nov 2010. 355 really does look like fresh paint with the number before the three and on the nose
partially stripped for correction.





T-34B





F-4J-35-MC B/N 155834 C/N 3166 later conv to QF-4S Sent to storage 24 FEB 2003





Hawker-Siddeley AV-8A Bu/No 158700 c/n 712097 one of the first 17 Mk.50 acft purchased for USMC later conv to AV-8C then to storage 26 SEP 1986
Please excuse the crap stuck to neg.

photos by Weathers
source: ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 12, 2019)

This B-26 showed up for 2 days in June of 1960, a rare treat.





This one also showed up in June 1960, an even rarer treat. It may be an On-Mark conversion





This is here only because it has to be someplace. - The reasonably rare HFB-320. It's claim to fame is it's swept forward wings.

Photos by Landry

source: ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 13, 2019)

A few shots for those who like beavers -- airplanes-









De Havilland D.H.C. 2 Mk 1, TU-6A (L-20A) s/n 51-16478, c/n 227/1045 Note tropical air filter - photos by Landry July 1971





U-6A (L-20A) s/n 53-8169 c/n 677/1410 now lives in Canada C-GYOK - photo by Landry July 1971 - note tropical air filter





C-54G-5-DO s/n 45-0551 c/n 36004 - photo by Landry July 1971

Source: ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## special ed (Apr 13, 2019)

These next series of photos will take you to the Keesler AFB open house/airshow 12 JUN 1971. In those days, there was very little restriction around the aircraft. An Airman first class or an Airman 2nd was assigned to each aircraft to control the feather merchants.
















AC-47D, originally C-47A-15-DK, s/n 42-92916 c/n 12770 





















A-37B , originally T-37A-CE, s/n 58-7934 c/n 40359 - this photo shows a young fighter jock in flight suit hoping for a ride to the O-club


photos by Landry
source: ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 13, 2019)

special ed said:


> The model 21 is the one in which he is said to have flown. He numbered every project, whether man carrying or not. It is interesting reading.



Yeah. I've read those reports and done a bit of investigating into him and Preston Watson, Richard Pearse as well as other claimants to powered flight before the Wrights and there is no evidence of it happening. No photos, no other recollections other than those newspaper articles, which are a work of fiction, nothing. Just because a story sounds convincing doesn't mean it's true. Why do you think the Wright's are recognised as the first to fly successfully? Because any pilot who learns to fly puts into practise what the Wrights discovered and incorporated into their aircraft. Did Whitehead do this? Nope.

Again, explain how he controlled his aeroplane in flight and what type of control surfaces it has, explain what process he used to choose an airfoil design that enabled his machine to produce lift, explain his process of learning to fly... You can't because it didn't happen. Whitehead's claim is all fiction.

Loving the photos. That Invader is premium!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 13, 2019)

special ed said:


> They had always claimed their own Langley had flown first. so the first Wright flyer was sent to Britain for museum exhibit and only sent and accepted at the Smithsonian because of possible destruction in the bombings.



Yup, they got that wrong, because Langley was one of their own and it all happened round the time Curtiss was being sued by the Wrights for patent infringement. The Wright Flyer was sent to the UK in 1912 and was stored by the Science Museum and held there until 1948. After WW2 it was reconstructed by de Havilland apprentices and the first drawings of it were produced, as well as the first accurate reproduction based on those drawings. The display was supervised by Charles Gibbs-Smith, prominent early aviation author and curator emeritus at the Victoria and Albert Museum, next to the Science Museum in South Kensington. Wilbur made the journey to the UK to witness the unveiling of the Flyer at the Science Museum.

This is the first accurate full scale reproduction of the Wright's first powered aircraft on display at the Science Museum.




Wright Flyer repro

While people in the USA were denying the Wrights flew, in Europe their efforts were well received, notably in Britain and they both went there in 1909 to meet with members of the Royal Aero Club, where at their clubhouse on the Isle of Sheppey, near the airfield made there by members, the Wrights laid down the ground work for the first Wright aeroplanes to be built under licence. These were built by the Short Brothers and were the first of any aeroplane to be built under licence by a foreign firm.

The Wrights and members of the Royal Aero Club including the Short Brothers and Charlie Rolls.




2107 Isle of Sheppey Eastchurch Founding Fathers

The same place over 100 years later.




2107 Isle of Sheppey Muswell Manor door

The site of the airfield where the first Wright aeroplanes were built by the Short Brothers. The sheds are long gone.




2107 Isle of Sheppey Shellbeach landing ground

The Wrights' history in the UK is largely unexplored, but is ample evidence of their achievements. Did Whitehead have as much influence. No, he didn't. This is the most glaring evidence of the Wrights' success in the field; no other pioneer of the time got as far. Between the end of 1903 and the end of 1905, the Wrights had flown over 109 flying hours in three different aeroplanes. A full year before the first recognised successful powered flight in Europe.

Sorry man. Whitehead, Pearse, Watson, Mozhaissky, Ader, all those guys don't have a patch on what the Wrights achieved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 14, 2019)

More from Keesler AFB open house 12 JUN 1971





Kaman HH-43B s/n 64-17557 c/n 217








The first Hughes OH-6A Cayuse s/n 67-16000 c/n0385 ( model 369) Last seen with Pomona P.D. 2003 as N77000








OH-58A s/n 68-16722 c/n 40036 last at Victoria sheriff's dept. Victoria, Texas as N255BP






UH-1B-BF s/n 62-12529 c/n 680 last used as N9687R

photos by Landry

source: ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 15, 2019)

The last from Keesler AFB open house 12 JUN 1971





VT-29D s/n 53-3537 c/n 52-83 mfg 1955





VT-29D s/n 533539 c/n 52-85






T-29C s/n 52-1094 c/n 333





T-39A-1-NA s/n 61-0678 c/n 265-81








two views of VC-140B-LM s/n 61-2490 c/n 1329-5024 , a sister to another earlier in this thread. Note the 4 stars in the window which may account for the Colonel's concern. 
It is after all, an airshow. 





N2S-5 note the same look from the airman.





T-28A









C-124C s/n 52-0939 c/n 43848 this would be the last show for this old girl as she went to salvage 24 FEB 1972

photos by Landry

Source: ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Apr 15, 2019)

Vultee Aircraft Inc. Model P-48X c/n 142 mfg 1939 Certified 1 SEP 1939 A coincidental day NX21755 








Vultee P-66 NX2300 Model 48C ordered by Sweden, embargoed by USAAF for France (too late) Then to UK for RCAF, refused, then to USAAF. where 
129 went to China where they were most likely as dangerous as the Japanese if the fate of the 14 or 15 kept by USAAF was any example. Due to crashes , the survivors were soon
taken off active duty, the last by 25 -JUN 1942 although we needed planes.









Painted as number 510 for Sweden









Painted as BW 209 for RAF/RCAF eventually USAAF s/n 42-6833 then on to China

Photos from National Archives

Source: ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Apr 16, 2019)

Vultee P-66 Vanguard s/n 42-6955 sent to China

Photos from National Archives

Source: ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Apr 16, 2019)

This series of photos are at random having little to do with any thing except hanging around the airport.











De Havilland Canada DHC-5 Buffalo 





T-28B BuNo 140047 c/n 319-46 ( now N5443U) seen in 1971





DC-3A c/n 11672 mfg 1945, photoed because of right side entrance door only on former American Airlines or TWA Passenger liners





Bell GAM-63 Rascal found in a parking lot in California around 1971

Source: ed's collection - photos by Landry

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Apr 17, 2019)

More random airport shots and found planes










Two vampires in a field - top is N6883D D.H. Mk 100 model Mk.3 c/n EEP42389 cert canc 1992 yet these photos in Cal 1971
Second is N6885D D.H. Mk 100 model Mk.3 c/n EEP42380 cert canc 1980





HUGHES 269C c/n 900040 mfg 1970 photoed 1971





An early huey UH-1A-BF s/n 59-162_ ? photo 1971






This one was a mystery - a USAF T-28B after searching Baugher's files and asking his opinion, although the number displayed is O-58334 using USN list this is likely 
s/n 55-138334 c/n 200-405 which was BuNo 138334 transferred to USAF - photoed May 1971






Originally R8V-1G became SC-130B then HC-130G and finally as shown HC-130B 1351 c/n 282-3773 photo Apr 1971






Sikorsky HH-3F 1435 c/n 61-600 photoed New Orleans 1971

Source: ed - photos by Landry
Warning: You may see more coastie shots as my third son in law is one

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 17, 2019)

Excellent collection.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2019)

Cool shots!


----------



## special ed (Apr 17, 2019)

I know this is a WW2 site but if you can stand it here is a series of photos when people actually flew future museum pieces.














Stinson model 10 mfg 1940 photoed MAR 1960






DC-3C exported to Guatemala 1992 this photo in 1959





PT-22 in 1960






Bellanca Cruisair photoed JUN 1958






Culver Cadet in 1958






A Culver V Cadet mfg 1940 photoed 1958

Source: ed - photos by Landry

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Apr 18, 2019)

Some more future museum aircraft





Mooney M-18L Mite also a Cessna 140 on floats behind photo from 1959










Dart model GC mfg 1946 photo in 1960





A brand new out of the box Cessna 175 photoed APR 1958









Another brand new aircraft, Helio Courier model H-391B, photoed APR 1958






De Havilland model DH -114 Heron 2DA, photoed 1960






Another one registered CF-IJR photoed APR 1958






Spartan model 7W Executive mfg 1937 photoed 1960.

source: ed - photos by Landry

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
 1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Apr 18, 2019)

More future Museum pieces





PT-19 in civies






PT-19B with Rawdon canopy - most old warbirds wore civies in the late 40s thru the 50s









Ryan PT-22






another one







They're everywhere






There were even SNJ's who were really an AT-6D 





Maybe a real SNJ ? No registration showing but something may have already been stripped off.

Source: ed - photos by Landry

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Apr 19, 2019)

The last of the museum refugees for a while - or the recollections of an airport bum






Pensacola newbie used to make a cross country to New Orleans - T-28B Bu/No 138254 (That's a Stinson 108-3 in back) photo1960






T-28A photoed 1960









Super DC-3 The engine cowlings seem larger than Cyclones on other super threes - anyone on the site have any ideas?






Lockheed 12 photo 1958






De Havilland Vampire Mk 3 alias Mk 50 c/n EEP 42313 - photoed 1958












A selection of B-23's all photoed 1958


Source: ed - photos by Landry

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Apr 19, 2019)

Please note the distortion of the T-28B and the building behind the Model 12 was due to an old camera. Do not use the T-28B for exact reference in model building. While it is true the buildings sink in south Louisiana, this cannot be used for insurance purposes.


----------



## Graeme (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Apr 20, 2019)

Chance Vought SB2U-1





SB2U-2








XSB2U-3






SB2U-3









OS2U-1


Source: ed - National Archives photos

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2019)

Lovely shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2019)

Very nice series of pictures, Thank you


----------



## special ed (Apr 21, 2019)

Some Vultee Valiants - some in uniform.....




BT-15A






BT-13A s/n 41-21735






BT-13A s/n 41-22261


some in civies working







two photos by Stuckey both BT-13's - earning their way skywriting






BT-13A


some restored




BT-13A photo by Kasulka








BT-13A mfg 1942 N371E


Source: ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Apr 22, 2019)

NAS Norfolk Va






This is most likely a naval station therefore it is an SNV 





Vought SBU-1






SBU-1 Bu/No 9759 taking off from USS Ranger 22 MAR 1938, later crashed 20 DEC 1941












Vought V-167 a derivative from SB2U














XF2G-1


source: ed - -photos from National Archives

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Apr 22, 2019)

Just discovered, using Joe Baugher's work, that AvPix post #127 is the same aircraft now in CAF painted as A-26C. Originally, is A-26B-35-DL s/n 41-39427 c/n 7140 mfg 1941 and in June 1960 was a corporate aircraft for the Texas Railway Supply company as N75Y when photoed by Landry in New Orleans.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2019)

Cool shots!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 23, 2019)

Agree.


----------



## special ed (Apr 23, 2019)

F-101C-40-MC s/n 54-1491 c/n 130 later conv to F-101H 









F-101A-35-MC s/n 54-1471









F-100D-50-NH s/n 55-2898






F-86D-40-NA s/n 52-3774






F-86D-40-NA s/n 52-3648


source: ed - photos by Landry all April 1958

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Apr 23, 2019)

F-102A-45-CO s/n 55-3396 later sent to Turkish Air Force






B-47E in SAC markings






B-57B Arkansas ANG






F9F-8 BuNo 141087


source: ed - photos by Landry

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 24, 2019)

Great stuff.


----------



## special ed (Apr 24, 2019)

Although not my favorite airplane, I have a fondness for the L-19 (O-1) because of many hours in the back seat of my friend's. Here a few. 





TL-19D (TO-1D) s/n 55-4692








No civilian owner treats his Bird Dog this way.






L-19A-CE (O-1A) s/n 51-11928






L-19A (O-1A) s/n 53-8025 upon discharge photo by Campbell




And now in civvies photo by Campbell






This is Landry's L-19 which came back from French service in Algeria with a minor bullet wound. Because of his French ancestry, he kept and 
restored the French markings. Riding in the back seat, one of my long time goals was satisfied. To fly into the airshow and not to have the long drive home in bumper to bumper
traffic. This aircraft manufactured in 1959. This was his second expensive toy.





This was his first, the sale of which bought the second.

source: ed

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Apr 25, 2019)

Some more Vought Vindicators









It is these three again - SB2U s from the Saratoga





No caption with this one so don't know who the crew is





















SB2U-1 barrier crash on Wasp 29 )CT 1941






SB2U-2 crash on USS Charger 5 SEP 1942


Source: ed - The approach shots from Peter Bowers collection - others from National Archives

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## special ed (Apr 26, 2019)

SB2U-1 9 MAY 1942






SB2U-1





SB2U-1 29 OCT 1942





caption: John De Vane Quantanamo, Cuba SB2U





SOC-1 returning to USS Ranger after first photo mission by PHOM 3c E.W. Walger and Lt. Whitney 6 JAN 1944





Vought XF3U-1


source: ed - photos from National Archives

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Apr 27, 2019)

Vought SBU 22 MAR 1938 on USS ranger 






SBU-2



























Corsair for the Argentine navy












WACO XJW-1 bu/no9522 at Philadelphia NAF 10 SEP 1935

Source: ed - Photos from National Archives

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## special ed (Apr 29, 2019)

FG-1D Bu/No 92236 17 AUG 1950 






FG-1D B/N 92509 mfg 1941 at airshow Coatesville , PA 13 OCT 1974
















F8F-2 bu/no 121594






F8F and F6F






F8F-2






F6F-3 bu/no 41930 photo July 1966 

source: ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Apr 30, 2019)

A few veterans in track clothes.


























source: ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Apr 30, 2019)

A flock of ducks





J2F-5 at New Orleans NAS






photo from Peter Bowers collection












J2F-5






J2F-5 Bu/No 00659 of S. E. U. 951 (Ship Experimental Unit) 16 OCT 1941






J4F-2 Widgon


and some dead ducks




18 JUNE 1942 aboard CV-4








Most photos from National Archives except the one from Bowers collection

source: ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2019)

Nice shots ..


----------



## special ed (May 1, 2019)

Factory photo of prototype






F4F-4 National Archives photo






national archives photo






Feb 1942 fighting 71 from U.S.S. Wasp at Norfolk, Va. - National Archives photo






F4F aboard Saratoga 1942 - National Archives photo






National Archives photo






FM-2






The same FM-2


Source: ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 1, 2019)

Very nice. The last post needs to come with a viewer discretion warning for Terry.


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2019)

Nice shots.


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## special ed (May 3, 2019)

A few P-47s 










P-47C 65th F W - 56th F G - 63rd F.S. coded UN * A






S/N 42-27376 9th AF - 371st FG - 404th FS






P-47D-26 56thFG - 63rdFS - 65thFW - pilot Col. David Schilling






65th FW - 56thFG - 62nd FS - 65thFW - "Silver Lady" shared by L. Smith and Polish pilot Landoski - coded LM * Z






Not Zemke's original, painted for show in Paris Aug 1, 1945 - 56thFG - 63rdFS - 65thFW






Col. David Schilling - 56thFG


source: ed's collection - Photos from National Archives

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2019)




----------



## special ed (May 3, 2019)

It looks like they are deciding which fuel tanks and armor to put in or take out.






N3N-3 BuNo 2920 is still on the civil register after it's military time. How many modelers can tell us the last military unit equipped with these and what year they 
were finally struck off charge?



Source: ed - photos from the National Archives except the last - The N3N-3 is from Peter Bowers collection

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## special ed (May 4, 2019)

P-51Ds of 361stFG 376FS 8thAF with B-24Js of 466thBG






same






Maj. "Kit" Carson 8thAF 66thFW 357thFG 362ndFS 






Maj. Gates P-51 357thFG 362ndFS






P-51B s/n312151 Lt. Keher (MIA Feb 44) 8thAF 66thFW 357thFW 362ndFS






Capt. Gilbert O'Brien P-51B 357thFG 362ndFS






P-51B "Little Bitch" Capt. Dave Perrin 357thFG 362ndFS (KIA while climbing through overcast at 20000ft)


source: ed - photos from National Archives

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 5, 2019)

Excellent pics.


----------



## special ed (May 5, 2019)

8thAF 359thFG 370thFS






8thAF 66FW 339RG 504FS s/n 4406812 coded 6N* A - appears to have a hole in the wing






8AF 65FW 4FG 334FS /sn44-13306












356FG 359FS Lt. Wallace






356FG 360FS Capt. Hockmeyer













June 1942


Source: ed - photos from National Archives

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2019)




----------



## special ed (May 6, 2019)

Col. E. W. Stewart 8AF 65FW 4FG 336FS with P-51D s/n 44-72181 "Sunny VIII" - Doesn't sarge look happy?







Another shot of "Sunny VIII"






P-51D 65FW 355FG 358FS - White spinner, Yellow nose and rudder, green anti-glare panel






Capt. Don Gentile 8AF 65FW 4FG 336FS with P-51B






Some of the same guys with 2 place P-51B






P-51D "STASIA II" 8AF 353FG 352FS






8AF 67FW 364FG 383FS






Maj. Wm. A. Shomo F6D 82nd Tactical Rec. Sq Mindoro, Island, Phillipines in this aircraft shot down six planes during the same mission.


source: ed - National Archives photos

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2019)

Good stuff.
The third pic, showing YF-U, was taken at Speke (Liverpool) airport, at the end of the European war. The airport has since been re-designed, with new runways and terminal buildings, slightly east of the original field, now being known as John Lennon International Airport.
The original terminal and control tower, seen in the pic, have been preserved and now serve as a hotel complex.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 7, 2019)

8AF 65FW 355FG 358FS






P-51D





P-51D





PT-17






PT-17 10 OCT 1942






PT-17






PT-17 same aircraft as previous photo


source: ed - National Archives photos

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2019)




----------



## special ed (May 8, 2019)

XFF-1 BuNo 8878 prototype 1st flight 29 DEC 1931 redesig FF-1 in 1936 crashed out of fuel 4 MAR 1937






XSF-1 BuNo 8940 scout prototype first flight 20 AUG 1932






XF2F-1 BuNo 9342 crashed Anacostia NAS Apr 1938






F2F-1






F2F-1 BuNo 9626 crashed NAS Miami MAY 1941






F3F-1 BuNo 0211 crashed at sea NAS Miami MARCH 1942






F3F-1 BuNo 0232






F3F-2






F3F-3 BuNo 1463


source: ed - National Archives photos

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2019)




----------



## special ed (May 9, 2019)

Source: ed's collection - original photos

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2019)




----------



## special ed (May 10, 2019)

source: ed - all original photos except the last , the F7F, which is from National Archives

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## special ed (May 11, 2019)

XSB2C-1 Curtiss factory photo






SB2C-1 Curtiss photo dated 1 NOV 1943 (one of the first 200 acft with four .50 cal. guns)






national archives photo






SB2C-4 from USS Lake Champlaine CV-39 23 JUNE 1945






Curtiss photo of A-25 supplied to Australia












XBT2C-1 Curtiss photo






XBT2C-1 Curtiss photo






Curtiss SC-2 on wheels not float - Peter Bowers photo






Beech GB-2 - Beech photo

source: ed

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2019)




----------



## nuuumannn (May 11, 2019)

great pics as always.



Airframes said:


> now being known as John Lennon International Airport.



Good spotting Terry, was gonna do the same. As an aside, the motto of John Lennon Airport is, not surprisingly, "Above Us Only Sky" - a line from Lennon's classic track "Imagine", and Ian Hislop of British satire magazine Private Eye once quipped, the baggage handlers had their own motto from the same song, "Imagine no possessions..."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 12, 2019)

Curtiss F14C-2






Curtiss XF15C-1 Curtiss - photo 18 JUL 1946






Boeing XF8B-1 - Boeing photo 26 JUN 1946






Boeing XF8B-1 - Boeing photo 






Boeing XF8B-1 - Boeing photo






Timm N2T-1 BuNo 32633 USMC over San Diego, molded plywood throughout, pilot Col. Gephart, C. O. of ABG-2 






Bell XFL-1






Bell XFL-1 Bell photos


Source: ed - National Archives photos

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## special ed (May 13, 2019)

C-46A - Curtiss photo






XC-46B - Curtiss photo






C-46D - Curtiss phot






C-46A - photo by R.L. Stuckey






SO3C-1 - Curtiss photo






SO3C-1 - Curtiss photo






Curtiss SO3C-1 at NAS New Orleans - This one with tail hook and search antennae under wings














No data on the Brits--appears to a cannon armed Mk.5 ? and a nice Hurricane with early mkgs?


Source: ed

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2019)




----------



## special ed (May 13, 2019)

I had not noticed the leakage stains under the nose of the first C-46. Perhaps the pilot spilled his coffee?


----------



## special ed (May 14, 2019)

SBC-3 -- 29 APR 1938






SBC-4






SBC-4






SBC-4






SBD






27 OCT 1941 VB-6 over Enterprise


Source: ed - National Archives photos

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2019)




----------



## special ed (May 15, 2019)

TBM-3E BuNo 53119 went to R C Navy - photo in 1974 as N33BM "Wild Turkey" - Photo by Campbell






TBF-1s at the old NAS New Orleans - the smoke stack still exists, now on the Campus of University of New Orleans






Rear view, same day






TBF-1 at NAS New Orleans (possibly same day, an open house) -aircraft may be under arrest by the Shore Patrol






F6F-3






Same aircraft, later insignia


Source: ed - National Archives photos

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2019)




----------



## special ed (May 16, 2019)

Curtiss BFC-2 of Lcdr. I.W. Wietsie, C.O. of VB-3 dated 17 JAN 1938 at NAS North Island






F11C-2


















built 1934 , crashed NOV 1934












Vought XF2U-1 Struck off charge MAR 1931






Travelair 4000 Certificate cancelled 1976 - photo by R.L. Stuckey

Source: ed -- All photos except the last from National Archives

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2019)




----------



## special ed (May 17, 2019)

When I was a kid in the mid fifties, we could write to the aircraft companies and request photos. They would send a photo pack of several shots about 8.5 X 10 inches in size. Northrop only sent a photo of the P-61. Here are what Bell sent.








































Bell didn't have a lot going at the time.


source: ed - photos from Bell

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 18, 2019)

This is the photo pack sent by Beechcraft. On the back of the photo was a three view with accurate dimensions.


----------



## special ed (May 18, 2019)

Source: Beechcraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## special ed (May 19, 2019)

This is what North American Aviation sent

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2019)




----------



## special ed (May 20, 2019)

The rest of the photos from North American Aviation



































Photos from North American Aviation

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## special ed (May 21, 2019)

A few more






































photos from North American

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 22, 2019)

source: last four Brazillian PBY by Campbell -- first four unknown credit -- all ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2019)




----------



## special ed (May 23, 2019)

Source: suspect fotos by Weathers -- ed's collection

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2019)




----------



## special ed (May 24, 2019)

Weathers or Campbell photo





Factory photo





F7U-3P National Archives photo





Lockheed L-1011-500 Tristar KC.1 photo by Landry






Photo by Campbell





photo by Campbell






photo by Campbell






photo by Campbell






photo by Campbell






photo by Weathers

source: ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## special ed (May 25, 2019)

Some detail shots of an SNV-1 for modelers __ photos by Campbell

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2019)




----------



## special ed (May 25, 2019)

These next several series of photos represent my best trip to Disney World ever. In the years my last daughter lived at home, an obligatory week long trip to Disney was in order every four years. This included brother in law, sister in law, mother in law, wife and teen daughter. sometimes I could stay home and do projects(my vacation), but I would hear about "doing family things". So when another was planned the end of March 1999, I agreed to go if I only had to go in Disney one day and the other three days were mine. These pictures explain that I like airports, junk yards and old time hardware stores. The photos are in the order taken.




Ryan Navion B -- please excuse cropped nose/tail - cramped space






T-6G






Porterfield FP-65---LeBlond 70 engine in overhaul






Stinson model jr-s mfr 1931
















A plain old 150G with an optimistic color 






military vehicles






A simple DC-3


Photos by ed --copyright all rights reserved

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 25, 2019)

another DC-3





Better view of 79MA





T-6 dressed as SNJ





F101A-20-MC 54-1443 and C-1A 146029





F-4





TF-9J 147287









TB-25J -- Began life as B-25J-30/32-NC





T-6G





Same F-4

Photos by ed --copyright all rights reserved

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 25, 2019)

B-26C-45-DT









T-6G





The self sealing fuel tanks from the B-26





These shots show parts to build two B-17s














More later
photos by ed --copyright all rights reserved

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2019)




----------



## special ed (May 26, 2019)

B-17 wing





fuel tanks and misc parts





B-25 "killer B" 





Piper Malibu just because I like the paint scheme





Aviatika 890 





I spy a P-51D














and a Mig -17


photos by ed -- copyright all rights reserved

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## special ed (May 27, 2019)

'


Best shot of the day -- a toy box full of P-51Ds --000 six o




"Ponchito" first start-- TB-25N orig B-25J

























more parts and pieces

photos by ed-copyright all rights reserved


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2019)




----------



## special ed (May 27, 2019)

a couple of A4Ds





more parts













T-28B BuNo 137678 from VT-6 crashed touch and go at Wolf Field 4 JAN 1982





lots of parts -- It's like going through another modeler's spares box












photos by ed -- copyright all rights reserved

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2019)




----------



## special ed (May 28, 2019)

DUKW






The base firetruck






N6192F -- C-1A Trader (orig TF-1) 






B-26C-45-DT





The self sealing fuel tanks from the B-26






For those interested in such things, the original mfr tag on the WW2 tanks


photos by ed--copyright all rights reserved

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 28, 2019)

These are the last of the parts and pieces. The next day of the Disney World trip, I moved to Fantasy of Flight






























That's all of my second day at Disney -- Tomorrow a visit to Kermit Weeks' place
photos by ed

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2019)




----------



## special ed (May 29, 2019)

Third day of Disney trip (1999) and 2nd day on my own -- now to Fantasy of flight






B-26 s/n 40-1464 mfg 1941























Short S-25 Sandringham s/n ML814 mfg 1944









photos by ed- all rights reserved

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2019)

Cool shots!


----------



## special ed (May 30, 2019)

photos by ed -- all rights reserved

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2019)




----------



## special ed (May 31, 2019)

C.A.C. A-20 Wirraway s/n A20-649









B-24J-1-FO s/n 42-50551 (re serialed?) orig Lend Lease Liberator Mk.VI to Coastal Command- then to Burma and to India






Standard J-1 mfg in 1955 from parts of two acft with Hispano A or E engine









Morane A-1 mfg 1918






Lockheed Vega 5A/5C mfg 1929






F. Mk. XVI mfg 1945 --- Apologies for cropping the nose


Photos by ed -- all rights reserved

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## special ed (Jun 1, 2019)

Bucker Bu 131 B -- center shot shows a 1978 mfg of 1903 Wright Flyer from Smithsonian drawings, the most accurate reproduction to fly using 2cylinder 16HP ONAN engine.






Bucker Bu 181 (a Moravan Zlin 381)






Ford Model A






1931 Chevrolet






1939 Cadillac Series90 V-16 engine










Replica of 1911 Barber Valkyrie with 65 HP continental , reproduced slightly smaller than original.


Photos by ed -- All Rights Reserved

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Jun 2, 2019)

Just a few of his engine collection on display. I have seen a photo of his engine storage shelves with 15-20 Allisons, some still packed from WW2.






Allison V-1719-111





Diamler Benz D.B. 605C





Comet radial model 7D from 1930





Hispano Suiza HS 12 Y CRS






Clerget Bim 9B






Allison V-3420-17 double V-1710






Curtiss OXX-6





An original Wright (tucked away in a dark corner)





Curtiss D-12 Conquerer






Gnome B-2 Monosoupape

photos by ed

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Jun 2, 2019)

Liberty V-12 -- color shift due to camera operator error





H-13 mfg 1954






Hiller HJ-1 hornet with Hiller hRJ2B ramjets




Piper L-4 model J mfg 1941 -- and Grumman model G-164A mfg 1975


photos by ed

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Jun 3, 2019)

Finishing the tour of Week's collection on my best Disney World trip, I have decided to post my rejects on the chance they may show something of interest. To me, they show the typical crowded museum allowing difficult photography and the mixed lighting of hangars. This was the old days of real film and I brought ASA 1600 as well as 200 color print film. Since I spent all day, the sun changed the lighting inside.














Under the wing of the Lockheed Vega is a Curtiss model D headless pusher





B-24J-1-FO





B-26 s/n 40-1461 mfg 1941





Ford 5-AT-B c/n 34 mfg 1929





The Curtiss model D Headless pusher is a 1983 reproduction













Reject photos by ed


----------



## special ed (Jun 3, 2019)

Travelair B-4000R mfg 1928





Standard J-1 made in 1955 from two aircraft for the Spirit of St. Louis movie and also used in The Great Waldo Pepper flown with Hispano Suiza A of 150 HP





F4U-4 "Angel of Okinawa" photoed at many airshows now one of Week's birds. The cockpit sections are F4U simulators. I made one turn towards a Zero and was shot down
almost immediately. I think something like 37 seconds.


That's all there is for the trip -- photos by ed


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Jun 4, 2019)

Some older shots of Grumman FF-1 at Naval Museum Pensacola - note the early display area.










Rear cockpit, gunner's position, no instrument panel






Front cockpit, instrument panel, note bicycle chain at bottom right








Front cockpit, right side






Front cockpit, left side


















source ed - photos by Weathers

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Jun 4, 2019)

Grumman F3F-2 at Naval Museum Pensacola






















Photos by Weathers

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## special ed (Jun 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jun 5, 2019)

Photos by ed -- all rights reserved

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Jun 6, 2019)

Great Lakes BG-1 2 May 1940






BG-1 from VB-3B U.S.S. Ranger 17 April 1936











Sikorsky JRS-1 of Utility Squadron One





XN3N-1 as demonstrated at NAS Pensacola 14 FEB 1936





XN3N-2 dated 20 April 1936





Two USMC DH-4B's flown from Santo Domingo and Haiti to St.Louis





USMC DH-4B






USMC DH-4B of QN-344 June 1925






USMC DH-4B-1 BuNo A-6184 of QN-185 with 75 pound bombs at Quantico


source ed - photos from National Archives

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Jun 7, 2019)

A Curtiss with a Hall-Scott engine NAS Pensacola 10 NOV 1917





Consolidated NY-2 BuNo A-7516 with Edo metal floats at NAS Pensacola 7 AUG 1931






Consolidated NY-2 at NAS Pensacola 11 NOV 1926 with new "Clark Y " wings



Two views of USMC O2U-1 Corsair BuNo A-7532













Hangar deck U.S.S. Ranger 21 APR 1937

The above photos are from National Archives









Two profiles of DH-4B-1 and USMC emblem on BuNo A-5835, a US manufactured with Liberty engine for the Air Service and rebuilt as DH-4B and transferred to USN then USMC
Art work done by artist Boyd Campbell -- all rights reserved

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Jun 8, 2019)

F-100D-50-NH s/n 55-2906 eventually lost Vietnam 15 SEP 1967






F-104A-25-LO s/n 56-0833 photo by Baker in 1960






Appears to be an F-5 -- no data







F-105D-25-RE Virginia ANG s/n 62-4229 photo by Hartman at Byrd field, Sanston, Virginia 6 NOV 1971






F-105D-15-RE s/n 61-0086 photo by Hartman at Byrd field 6 NOV 1971






F-105B-20-RE s/n 57-5804 photo by Hartman at Richmond, Virginia, July 1966, New Jersey ANG






RF-101C-45-MC s/n 56-0174 photo by Besecker at Andrews AFB 10-May 1963 -- made photo runs over Cuba






F-4C-25-MC s/n 64-0903






F-4C s/n 64-0858 at Bentwaters AFB, UK, 1966


source ed -- all rights reserved

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Jun 9, 2019)

C-5A 68-0211 at Richards-Gebour AFB -- photo by Gerdes






A-4L of VC-13 BuNo 149607 At NAS New Orleans 20 OCT 1974 (Conv from A4D-2N later to Maylasia as A-4PTM) -- photo by Weathers












F-14A of VF-32 BuNo 159423 at NAS New Orleans 4 NOV 1974 -- photos by Weathers






A-7E of VA-83/U.S.S. Forrestal BuNo 159294 4 NOV 1974 -- photo by Weathers






T-39D ( orig T3J-1) at NAS New Orleans 4 NOV 1974 -- photo by Weathers






T-39D BuNo 150550 at NAS pensacola 14 JUN 1976 (A bit of mystery as Joe Baugher's site says it crashed 27 NOV 1974 -- possibly minor crash and repaired)
Photo by Weathers






US-2B BuNo 133070 25 APR 1976 -- photo by Weathers






T-2C BuNo 158903 of VT-23 from NAS Kingsville, Texas, photo at NAS New Orleans 10 FEB 1974 by Weathers (The UFO upper left is an artifact in the negative -- I think)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## special ed (Jun 10, 2019)

Convair R4Y-1 at NAS New Orleans 13 JULY 1974 -- photo by Weathers






TA-4J from NAS Meridian, Mississippi, at NAS New Orleans 3 SEP 1976 -- photo by Weathers






A-4L of VC-13 NAS New Orleans USN Reserve 20 OCT 1974 -- photo by Weathers






T-28B VT-3 from NAS Whiting Field, Florida at NAS New Orleans 17 NOV 1972 -- photo by Weathers






T-28B BuNo 140003 photo at NAS New Orleans 10 JULY 1976 by Weathers

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jun 10, 2019)

Some actual WW2 Aircraft























These next four photos by H. Mutter at the Reading air show about 1949.







Me-109 G 4











Is that a Ki-43 behind?






Fairey P.24 Prince Battle (also monarch or Prince 4) with 24 cylinder double engine with two three blade counter rotating props at Wright Field 1942 - National Archives photo
Although I posted this in the Fairey engine thread, some may not have seen it.


source: ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Jun 11, 2019)

AF-2W(BuNo 123117) and AF-2S(BuNo 124189) over San Diego from CVE-86 Sitkoh Bay __ photo by White 31 OCT 1950






AF-2W BuNo 124803 of VS-93L on CVL-29 U.S.S. Bataan 1951 -- USN photo





AD-5 BuNo 132436 now at Military History Museum, Hanoi, VN as of Nov 2006






AT-6 N4749C painted as SNJ-5






an F-82






QT-33A transferred from USAF to Naval Air Research Facility BuNo 155920 used as convertible drone 1963 -- Photo by Blanke






F-86E s/n51-2721 pilot Col. Pete Ascani -- photo by Stuckey






F4D-1 (after 1962 F-6A) BuNo 139207 - last Skyray made









T-28B

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## special ed (Jun 12, 2019)

T-33A-1-LO 51-9091 display at former NAS Houma La photo by Campbell






T-33A-1-LO 51-6601 display at Greenville Mississippi -- photo by Campbell






N90866 painted as SNJ-5 no other data -- photo by Campbell






UC-45J - photo from collection of O'Dell to Stuckey to Weathers to Campbell to ed






P-51D photo by Campbell 2 NOV 1979 Ft. Lauderdale, Fla






photo by Campbell






Cessna OE-2 BuNo 140078 c/n 37000 (the first one) -- photo by Campbell






A-37B 68-10789 c/n 43140 






A-37B 69-6361 c/n 43206






Bell XP-83 44-84990 first of two made

source: ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Jun 13, 2019)

Curtiss SOC-1 s and an SOC-4 (coded CS-2) 3 JAN 1939 from U.S.S. Minneapolis





Same three on same day with the SOC-4 now closest






SOC s on a sea plane tender (just a guess as no data)





SOC-3 s at NAS San Pedro, California, 8 NOV 1940






SOC-2 on U.S.S. North Hampton 20 AUG 1940






SOC-3






SOC-1 s of U.S.S. Salt Lake City aviation unit 28 JAN 1941






Unfortunately no data






I think I posted this before, but it belongs here. E.W. Walger, PHOM 3c returning to U.S.S. Charger CVE-30 in SOC-1 after his first photo mission with pilot Lt. Whitney.

photos by USN from National Archives

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Jun 13, 2019)

More than most of us needed to know about the SOC-1 but interior USN equipment may help modelers.













USN photos from National Archives

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jun 14, 2019)

Some shots of the Miller Squadron, today flying with a different sponsor, for the excitement of AT6. Note they are all equipped with early type rudders.
































Photos by Campbell

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Jun 15, 2019)

Two shots of F-8H BuNo 148661 at NAS New Orleans












Three shots of F-8H BuNo 148662 NAS New Orleans






F-8H at NAS New Orleans






F-8H






F-8H at NAS New Orleans






RF-8A at NAS New Orleans __ sent to salvage 1 FEB 1982






F-8H at NAS New Orleans 12 OCT 1972

photos by Weathers

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Admiral Beez (Oct 22, 2019)

special ed said:


> View attachment 535292
> 
> View attachment 535293
> View attachment 535294
> ...


One of my favourite what if planes for the RAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## auragoneboy (Dec 3, 2019)

special ed said:


> More random airport shots and found planes
> 
> View attachment 535358
> 
> ...


The USAF T-28B is on display at the Evergreen Aviation and Space Museum in McMinnville, Oregon - home of the "Spruce Goose". Many thanks for posting the pic - I've been looking for one of 8334 in Air Force markings.


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 3, 2019)

special ed said:


> More than most of us needed to know about the SOC-1 but interior USN equipment may help modelers.



Ooo no, of interest to all of us, I'm sure. keep it up. Nice to see these pics.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 4, 2019)

Very cool pics! I wonder what the heck the pilots did most of the time they were stationed on the BB's and CC's.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## special ed (Jun 28, 2021)

A recent trip, June 9th 2021, to Jackson Barracks, Louisiana National Guard headquarters, New Orleans:





























Douglas B-26B 44-35937 (shown as A-26C-50-DT) went to Chile 1958 as gate guard, conv to B-26D, April 1997 to New Orleans.





Numbered as F102A, Baugher site says it went Turkey, however Baugher says this airframe is actually YF-102A 53-1787 which is the first (or second according to how one reads the listing) aircraft of the type.










Hiller OH-23B 51-16336 msn528

photos by Ed
all rights reserved

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## special ed (Jun 28, 2021)

More from LAANG display:










AT-11 as yet unidentified (the number doesn't match anything)








F-4C-19-MC 63-7556 msn 593











T-33A-1-LO 53-4967 msn 580-8306

photos by Ed
all rights reserved

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## P-39 Expert (Jun 28, 2021)

special ed said:


> More from LAANG display:
> View attachment 630226
> View attachment 630227
> View attachment 630228
> ...


There is a flying example of that A/B-26 in Fort Worth. Black also.


----------



## special ed (Jun 28, 2021)

The black finish was used in Korea and kept stateside several years. I remember when LAANG was flying these in 1955 at Lakefront airport. I found out from a volunteer at the museum who had been in Civil Air Patrol at the airport at the time, the Guard had only four pilots qualified on the B-26. Before the current long runway was built, the longest runway started near the National Guard hanger and I had watched the B-26s turn onto the runway toward the numbers, taxi to to the end of the concrete do a 180 run up the engines with brakes locked, release brakes and I always felt they retracted the L/G to avoid hitting the seawall. At the time the unit was the 122nd Light Bombardment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jun 28, 2021)

More from LA ANG Jackson Barracks display:





F-15A-7-MC 73-0086 msn 0024/A020





F-100D -65-NA 56-3020 msn 235-118








F-86D-40-NA 52-3747 msn NA190-1/300
The first jet type for LA ANG. I saw the first delivered to Lakefront airport, just after landing, being towed to ANG hangar. I don't know how he stopped. It wasn't flown out for three months until a cold enough morning allowed the takeoff.

Photos by Ed 
all rights reserved

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jun 29, 2021)

Jackson Barracks: the AFV outside displays.




M38 truck, 1/4ton





M274 1/2 ton 4x4 utility truck "mule"





Another M274 this one USMC marked





M151A2 1/4 ton 4x4 truck made by AMC





A Dodge command car





rear view





Another Dodge command car




the back side









M20 scout car

photos by Ed
all rights reserved

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jun 29, 2021)

More Jackson Barracks AFV:







M16A1 Multiple Gun Motor Carriage





The obligatory M4A3





M59 Armored Personnel Carrier








M561 Gamma Goat

photos by Ed
all rights reserved

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## P-39 Expert (Jun 29, 2021)

special ed said:


> More Jackson Barracks AFV:
> View attachment 630412
> View attachment 630413
> 
> ...


I need one of those M274s. Where's the engine?


----------



## special ed (Jun 29, 2021)

According to Military Trader the early ones had 4cyl air cooled, the first were pull start. By the third model, a 2cyl air cooled, through the final models. Engines rear mounted. They can be had for $2000 to $12000 depending on condition. Poor weather protection and no heater, max speed 25MPH.


----------



## special ed (Jun 29, 2021)

More from Jackson Barracks, Louisiana:





M47 Patton II











M60A1 Patton








MT-LB Russian from Iraq

photos by Ed
all rights reserved

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jun 30, 2021)

The last non aviation from Jackson Barracks, Louisiana National Guard headquarters and museum, New Orleans:








AZP S-60 (Type 59 Chinese) 57mm Anti Aircraft





Skoda 37mm Kanon P.U.V. vz.37.L/47.8








M1937 53-K 45mm anti tank USSR





M1939 G(61-K) Type 7450 Chinese air defense








ZPU-4 14.5mm anti aircraft

photos by Ed
all rights reserved

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jun 30, 2021)

A July 29 2003 Trip to the Alamo, San Antonio, Texas meant a short detour to the Texas Air Museum, Stinson Chapter, near the Stinson Municipal Airport. Very little had been done with these pictures except put them in the files. The lighting inside the building was lit only by the open doors and very poor skylight panels in the roof which made for very dark photos. Recently looking for other photos, I realised I could enhance the exposure problem with my daughter's Photoshop program. I checked their museum website and discovered they have added aircraft, repainted some existing displays, added interior lighting in the hangar and made vast improvements in eighteen years.




















Fw 190A-8 732183/4 12./JG 5 allegedly downed 9 FEB 45 by RAF Mustang. This aircraft in now at the Fighter Factory in Virginia.








Sikorsky UH-34E BuNo 145728 seen here as Army, it has now been put in USN colors.

Photos by Ed
All rights reserved

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jun 30, 2021)

More Texas Air Museum, Stinson Chapter:








Bleriot replica of Katherine Stinson's aircraft with the original engine 








Curtiss Model D replica with no engine also labelled as Christofferson Headless Pusher





P-26 replica no longer on site





WACO 10 model GXE c/n1801 mfg 1929 with Curtiss OX 5





McClish Funk B85C c/n 342 mfg 1946








Overviews of the exhibits then, lots of local aviation history

photos by Ed
all rights reserved

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jun 30, 2021)

More shots from Texas Air Museum:























F-4C-15-MC 63-7415 msn342 note rear view mirrors





Curtiss Jenny wheel





Curtiss Condor Wheel

photos by Ed
all rights reserved

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## special ed (Jul 1, 2021)

These few pictures were from The WW2 Museum New Orleans July 2016. I took my grandson and the only photos I planned were of the P-51 in 332nd colors recently hung, as I had made many photos on an earlier visit. This pavilion was just opened with great natural light but some of the spotlights put yellow areas on the subjects.

























P-51D


photos by Ed
all rights reserved

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jul 1, 2021)

These others from the 2016 visit were too good to pass up. First, being that close to the SBD's interior, then discovering the Bf 109 that I didn't know was there.











SBD

















This Bf 109 is not what it seems. Note no L/G in the wells. Fortunately a volunteer happened along as I was trying to get the shots in this overgrown phone booth where they hung it. It is actually a passage between buildings. The volunteer told me that it represents a generic "G" because it has a few actual parts, some fibre glass parts, of course no engine, as well as other materials. He sounded like a modeller, when I asked about the colors, he said they had been researched by several of the volunteers before deciding on the paint scheme.

photos by Ed
all rights reserved

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## special ed (Jul 2, 2021)

A November 20/21 2020 Trip to the USS Alabama. I had visited before in 1993 and photoed with Kodachrome, this time (post Katrina 2014) using digital. 











F-14A-125-GR BuNo 161611 msn470











F-15A-13-MC 75-0045 msn 0146/A125 painted as F-15C 79-0078











F-16A-10-GD 79-0334 msn 61-119 ex GF-16A

photos by Ed 
all rights reserved

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## special ed (Jul 3, 2021)

More from Nov 2020 USS Alabama trip









Sikorsky SH-60B Sea Hawk BuNo 161562 msn 700373








Sikorsky HO4S-2 1258 msn 55099 after 1962 became HH-19G (actual aircraft HRS-2 130151)











Piasecki CH-21B Workhorse 51-15859 msn B.6





Sikorsky Sea King





F-105B-1-RE 54-0102 Third production airframe, 5th after two YF-105As as damaged by Hurricane Katrina.

photos by Ed
all rights reserved

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## special ed (Jul 3, 2021)

The box art of #12 in Recent Purchases, post 18911, compares well to the colors the museum chose for the Bf 109G in above post 337.


----------



## special ed (Jul 3, 2021)

More from Nov 2020







B-52D-55-BO 55-0071





Huey on a stick








T-55 Iraq This Desert Storm capture only needed a repaint after the southern storm











An overview of the outside displays, Redstone missile and the SR-71 mkd as 60-6938 near the main hangar.

photos by Ed
all rights reserved

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## special ed (Jul 3, 2021)

Looking through old notes, the SR-71 may be the A-12 60-6938 article 132 AF 0008.


----------



## special ed (Jul 3, 2021)

The inside exhibits Nov 2020








A-6A BuNo 151826 msn 129, it had been a KA-6D tanker





A4D-2N to A-4C to finally A-4L BuNo 147787 msn 12551











RF-8A BuNo145645, originally F8U-1P (1959) then RF-8G (1966) -- I'm sure glad McNamara simplified this








1939 Chrysler Royal Windsor





AD-4NA BuNo 126956 (A-1D) ex French, ex N121CH SEP 2008, entered country illegally, seized by feds 2011 & returned to USN, to display.





P-51D marked as 44-74216 

photos by Ed
all rights reserved

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jul 3, 2021)

More Nov 2020




Beechcraft AQM-37A Jayhawk BuNo AQ20378





Northrop BQM-74C Chukar








Beechcraft KDB-1 Cardinal (MQM-39, MQM-39A) McCulloch O-150-4 (TC6150-J-2) flat six turbocharged (Most likely supercharged)








Globe KD2G-2 firefly BuNo 1268 engine is McDonnell PJ42 later mfg by Solar as PJ32








Grumman F9F-5P BuNo 126275 msn G-79, one of 75 made sits in the storage area, damaged since 2014.

photos by Ed
all rights reserved
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jul 3, 2021)

The last of the Alabama battleship park trip




F/A-18A-15-MC BuNo 162417





F-86L 51-2993 began life as F-86D-20-NA





Kaman SH-2F Seasprite may be HS-2F which was UH-2B BuNo 151181 msn131





USS Drum SS-228 said to be the US oldest sub on display 





From the bow of the sub I spy a MiG-17






















MiG-17 Fresco A s/n 87BBC msn 540734 
This trip involved my wife, third daughter and her husband who is active duty USCG. Daughter and son in law live in Mobile so it was not too difficult to see the Battleship park once it had reopened. When I went to photograph the MiG, my son in law said, "Mr Ed that is a restricted area." As I crossed the tape, I told him, "Wait here and see where they take me."

photos by Ed
all rights reserved

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 5, 2021)

Good shots. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 5, 2021)

special ed said:


> photos by Ed
> all rights reserved



Great photos and a real nice collection of stuff there - The Alabama's definitely on the Battleship List...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## special ed (Aug 4, 2021)

Back in the early 1950s, I discovered the aircraft manufacturers had advertisements in Time & Newsweek magazines in the school library. Upon learning they were a weekly, and pulled and sent to the outdated stack which would be thrown out every month, I began to clip the ads and other airplane news and photos just before the new issue arrived. I still have many and will post some.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Aug 4, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Aug 4, 2021)

This one is unusual as it is a Convair ad showing and praising the US competition. The Martin 404 was a direct competitor.





That's all for now. Tell me if you want more.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 5, 2021)

That stuff is great.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 5, 2021)

"... When I went to photograph the MiG, my son in law said, "Mr Ed ...."

You need to watch out whenever they call you 'Mr.'


----------



## special ed (Aug 5, 2021)

In the south of the USA anyone older than ones self is addressed as "Mr." or "Miss". Of course, not so much anymore. The age difference makes it more understandable as he and his wife, my third daughter, are the same age as my granddaughter from my first Mist... er, wife.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Aug 5, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Aug 5, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 5, 2021)

A trip a down memory lane. Really fun to read this stuff again. Thanks!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## special ed (Aug 5, 2021)

I wonder what happened to the original artwork and lithographs. If they exist, it seems to be a possible business opportunity.


----------



## special ed (Aug 5, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Aug 5, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## special ed (Aug 6, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Aug 6, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## special ed (Aug 6, 2021)

This last is from the aviation section in Newsweek based on an Aviation Week report. It shows what little we knew at the time. You can see where I dated it Feb 22 1954. It's 
amazing how many of them they thought there were. This type of misinformation is what led to the U-2. Enquiring minds want to know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 9, 2021)

Great stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Aug 10, 2021)

A selection of pictures from my misspent youth. In the mid 1950s, for all you youngsters, a kid could go to the corner grocery store (gone, replaced now days by the stop & rob convenience store) and for a penny, 1 cent, buy a bubble gum pack which included a trading card 2"x3" same size as the accompanying thin sheet of gum. There was a competition to see who could sail the gum the farthest. Consider how many must be purchased or traded to get a complete set as one had no idea which card was in the wrapper. Consider the profit margin of the merchant at one cent each. This is the reason I pick up pennies in parking lots, much to the great amusement of my children and great grand children. I offer these initial few for your consideration and if there is interest, I will continue.




































marked copyright T.C.G.
source ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## MiTasol (Aug 10, 2021)

Wow
So many of those that I had forgotten and one, the Lanier, that I had never heard of.

Please keep them coming

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Aug 10, 2021)

marked copyright T.C.G.
source eds collection

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 10, 2021)

Really brought back a few good memories.


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 10, 2021)

Stuck in traffic waiting for road works so looked up the Lanier



Edward Lanier -- paraplane & vacuplane



Weird but worked. Hate to maintain it though


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## special ed (Aug 11, 2021)

MiTasol
The paraplane on the card is most likely the 1949 version because the newest the card could be is 1956, more likely a year of two earlier.


----------



## special ed (Aug 11, 2021)

Marked copyright T.C.G.
source ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Aug 11, 2021)

marked copyright T.C.G. 
ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 11, 2021)

special ed said:


> View attachment 637478
> View attachment 637479
> View attachment 637480
> View attachment 637481
> ...



They need to brush up on their aircraft recognition. The "Supermarine Swift" is actually a Hawker Hunter.


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 11, 2021)

Ahh BOAC
Depending on the year and your global location it stood for
Better on a camel
Bend over again Christine (Keeler)
Bring over American cash

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## special ed (Aug 11, 2021)

Also the F-86 is not a D model, but the description on the back fits the F model on the front. What do you expect for a penny?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Aug 12, 2021)

Marked copyright T.C.G.
source ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Aug 13, 2021)

marked copyright T.C.G.
source ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## special ed (Jan 31, 2022)

Found a site, shorpy.com, with a great many old photos of all kinds and places. Here are those of interest, mostly aviation:





Waterman Arrowplane & Waldo Waterman,Wash.D.C. 1935

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jan 31, 2022)

U.S.Army Cadillac search light carriage,San Francisco,1922





B-17F Douglas Long Beach, OCT 1942





B-17F Seattle, DEC1942






B-24D assembly APR 1941






B-25 NAA Kansas City, OCT 1942






Boling Field Air Circus,Wash.D.C.,24 SEP 1923






Boys and their models


Source: shorpy.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jan 31, 2022)

C-47 Long Beach, riveting,OCT 1942






Car wash, Washington D.C.,SEP 1940 -- I see a 36 Ford, a mid 30s DeSoto(installing tube in tire), 40 Pontiac. -- did you see the airplane on the Ford?






Chicago Union passenger terminal, JAN 1943






Cincinnati Blue Ash airport opening, 1922






Consolidated Fort Worth riveter, OCT 1942






Curtiss Army model, U.S. Army College Park, 1912






DC-3 EAL, observation deck,Municiple(National)airport,WASh.D.C. JULY 1941 -- note -- no fat Americans then



Source: shorpy.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jan 31, 2022)

Engine test lab for all licensed aircraft,Arlington,Va, 30 DEC 1929






F-86A flying from Van Nuys to Palmdale, 1954






F-102A Idaho ANG, Hamilton AFB, 1970






German balloon, Champagne France, 1915






Langley modified by Curtiss,on Patomac, 1917






Junior Aero Club, Madison Square Garden, Queens, N.Y. 1908






A Jenny, a Studebaker, and a young lady, San Francisco, c.1920


source: shorpy.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 31, 2022)

Great stuff!!


----------



## special ed (Jan 31, 2022)

Lt.Commander George Watkins, USN test pilot, MAY 1958 -- happy face






Millworkers' children & their models, Holyoke Mass. SEP 1941






P-38 Lake Muroc, Cal. MAY 1942






P-51D Watsonville,Cal. airshow 1970






Piaggio P.136-L1 & Brazillian PBY






Radio Antenna Wash.D.C. 1929






Stinson 10A Civil Air Patrol, coastal patrol #20, Bar Harbor, Maine JUNE 1943






TWA terminal, Idlewild, Queens, NY 1964






USMC Lieutenant & glider tow plane, Parris Island MAY 1942


Source: shorpy.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Feb 16, 2022)

Champion Tri-Traveler






Although not the same exact aircraft, this is what I had my first 5 hours dual interrupted by 3 1/2 years in USAF.

Source: photo by Ed

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 16, 2022)

special ed said:


> Marked copyright T.C.G.
> source ed's collection



Brilliant, Ed. Great to see this collection.



special ed said:


> Also the F-86 is not a D model, but the description on the back fits the F model on the front. What do you expect for a penny?



True enough, so they can be forgiven for listing No.30 as a "Supermarine Swift" when it's a Hawker Hunter, but then No.76 is a "Swift", so maybe they realised they'd already used the name...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 16, 2022)

special ed said:


> Langley modified by Curtiss,on Patomac, 1917



Gee, it looked different to the original, didn't it... 







special ed said:


> TWA terminal, Idlewild, Queens, NY 1964



Ahh, today the TWA Hotel, would luuurve to stay there.









TWA Hotel at JFK


Book at stay at the TWA Hotel, the only on-airport hotel at New York's JFK International Airport.



www.twahotel.com

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Feb 16, 2022)

Amazing photos! The TWA-terminal is marvelous!
The architect's name is Eero Saarinen BTW. And if you see some similarities, yes, he designed the Dulles airport too.





And the boy with the magazine has exactly my haircut (when I was his age of course). Very hard to keep combed at school, _mucho problemos_ with the principal!
Today everything is easier - no hair at all. I don't even use a comb.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Feb 16, 2022)

I also have little hair. An interesting thing I remember about the Tri-Traveler was how the instructor had such difficulty in demonstrating stalls. I weighed less than 140 pounds and he less than 150. the bird would just hang there and not drop a wing, so he always yanked the stick over to simulate a stall. Three and a half years later when home from the USAF, I continued lessons in a 150 and different instructor. A fortunate thing for me occurred just before solo. I knew I was ready and anticipated at the next lesson however the instructor couldn't make it and I was to go with the man who rented the 150 to us. He had been a feature around the airport since I was a teen In Civil Air Patrol, usually sleeping in a chair on a bench. We took off and he said, "We'll do touch and goes today." As we climbed out, he fell fast asleep, and only aroused when the wheels touched, with a "go around." I felt as if I were soloing with an insurance policy although in later years wondered how he would have reacted if needed. Any way, the next lesson was the real solo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Feb 16, 2022)

A few more, the last of, the cards that came with gum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Feb 16, 2022)

The last four
















Cards Marked copyright T. C. G.
Source: ed's collection

since the cards were collected most likely in 1955, the images may be public domain.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Feb 16, 2022)

A photo discovered among non related stuff and water damaged, although a ship, may be of interest.






USS Chanticleer ASR-7 sub rescue 1942-1973 scrapped 1974

Source: most likely US Navy photo
ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## special ed (Feb 17, 2022)

While looking for other photos, I found the last (really the last) of the gum cards. I thought I would bore you with these last sixteen and ask for your indulgence. You should understand to a young teen in the mid 50s this was the current info on the latest planes. The school library had "The Aircraft of the World" and others, but the waiting lists were so long you would be in the next grade before your turn came. Although much of my memory is now dim, at one time I knew all of these by memory. These were the latest as seen by the X or Y prefix designations. Look at the nude nose of the YC-130. We thought it awful to stick a radome on it.






























Marked copyright T. C. G.
source: ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Feb 17, 2022)

Marked copyright T. C. G.
source: ed's collection

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## special ed (Feb 19, 2022)

A few found while resorting




F-89J 53-2664 can't find source, may be Weathers or internet





Hawker-Siddeley (Mk.50) AV-8A 158965 later conv to AV-8C--first batch bought from UK Source: Landry or Weathers











Grumman WF-2 147218 Tracer Source: Weathers or Landry





Sikorsky Sea King source: Weathers of Landry 

ed's collection all rights reserved

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Graeme (Feb 19, 2022)

special ed said:


> While looking for other photos, I found the last (really the last) of the gum cards. I thought I would bore you with these last sixteen and ask for your indulgence. You should understand to a young teen in the mid 50s this was the current info on the latest planes. The school library had "The Aircraft of the World" and others, but the waiting lists were so long you would be in the next grade before your turn came.



Similar childhood Ed - many thanks for the Card images - appreciated!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

